# NFL TV Distribution Maps for 2008



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

The NFL TV Distribution Maps for this coming 2008 Season will be a little bit different... The maps will be 'Google Maps' which gives you a few nice features: you can zoom in to get a clearer idea of DMA lines. And clicking on your home location will give you the ID of your local Fox/CBS station providing the broadcast.

Test it out! Remember --- this is just a sample --- the REAL data for week #1 is not available of course....

here's the link HERE


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

That's very nifty! :biggthump


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Very impressive


----------



## scuba_tim (Sep 23, 2006)

Very cool... just bookmarked it! Thanks!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Looks like the "CBS-FOX Share Alternate Weeks' rule is no longer in effect. I see consecutive weeks where Fox has 2 games and CBS only has 1, and vice versa.

Having this website to check out each week is awesome, though.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks those maps are amazing


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

n3ntj said:


> Looks like the "CBS-FOX Share Alternate Weeks' rule is no longer in effect. I see consecutive weeks where Fox has 2 games and CBS only has 1, and vice versa.
> 
> Having this website to check out each week is awesome, though.


I think those are the weeks that CBS has tennis or some crap on the schedule and can't have more than 1 game on.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> Looks like the "CBS-FOX Share Alternate Weeks' rule is no longer in effect. I see consecutive weeks where Fox has 2 games and CBS only has 1, and vice versa.


That has never been the rule. The two networks each have 8 weeks of doubleheader rights, with Week 17 being a DH on both, but it has never been a strict alternation. I think they take turns "drafting" a particular week in a private process with the league office. CBS always has only a single game, and generally only games during the 1 ET slot, due to the US Open of tennis, during the first two weeks.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## Luis_PR (Apr 23, 2005)

Very nice indeed,just a sugestion if you could include Puerto Rico in the coverage maps for the season


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Luis_PR said:


> Very nice indeed,just a sugestion if you could include Puerto Rico in the coverage maps for the season


Luis,
The maps are the created by a brilliant fellow named J.P. Kirby. You can contact him at his website: *here*

From my experience, he is very responsive to requests about the maps. Your contact with him may bring a lot of value to many other folks in Puerto Rico.

gct


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

BTW, how does Puerto Rico get the NFL? Looking at Wiki, all of the TV stations are in Spanish, which makes sense. It lists channels from the USVI as "available on cable". Are the games in Spanish on some station or what?


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

SamC said:


> BTW, how does Puerto Rico get the NFL? Looking at Wiki, all of the TV stations are in Spanish, which makes sense. It lists channels from the USVI as "available on cable". Are the games in Spanish on some station or what?


 Guys:

Here in Puerto Rico we have

The Big four networks too:

WPRU ABC Puerto Rico
WVXF CBS Caribbean
WSJX Fox Puerto Rico
WVGN NBC From the Virgin Islands
WSJP CW Puerto Rico

The games are in English! Remeber that Puerto Rico is a US territory


----------

